# Yarn Shop Back - Hooray



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

There used to be a yarn shop in Puyallup (near where I live) called the "Yellow House." It went out of business about a year ago. I just found out from people at my knitting group that it is back in business with new owners. I don't know if it still has the same name. I will have to get over there when I am feeling better. I have been under the weather for a few days with a terrible chest cold. I was just so happy to hear that there is an LYS in my area again.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Lucky you! :thumbup:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> There used to be a yarn shop in Puyallup (near where I live) called the "Yellow House." It went out of business about a year ago. I just found out from people at my knitting group that it is back in business with new owners. I don't know if it still has the same name. I will have to get over there when I am feeling better. I have been under the weather for a few days with a terrible chest cold. I was just so happy to hear that there is an LYS in my area again.


Where in Washington State. I'm moving up there this summer to the Seattle area!!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

how nice love my localwool shop


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

44gram said:


> Where in Washington State. I'm moving up there this summer to the Seattle area!!!


I live 25 miles south of Seattle. I worked in Seattle for 38 years and retired in 2009. I love where we live. We live on the north hill above Puyallup in a city called Edgewood. We have lived here for 39 years and it has always been a great community. Hope you love living here as much as I do.


----------



## bethn (Dec 26, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> There used to be a yarn shop in Puyallup (near where I live) called the "Yellow House." It went out of business about a year ago. I just found out from people at my knitting group that it is back in business with new owners. I don't know if it still has the same name. I will have to get over there when I am feeling better. I have been under the weather for a few days with a terrible chest cold. I was just so happy to hear that there is an LYS in my area again.


My sister was just there working at Sew Expo -- glad to hear this!


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

My daughter lived in Puyallup for a number of years before moving nearer to her work. Loved the area.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

44gram said:


> Where in Washington State. I'm moving up there this summer to the Seattle area!!!


Seattle and Puyallup are not exactly right next door to each other... but that is where the state fairs are held, so it is not the other end of the state.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> I live 25 miles south of Seattle. I worked in Seattle for 38 years and retired in 2009. I love where we live. We live on the north hill above Puyallup in a city called Edgewood. We have lived here for 39 years and it has always been a great community. Hope you love living here as much as I do.


When I moved to Seattle area about 20 years ago, I had a terrible time trying to remember how to pronounce Puyallup... I always had to wait until I heard someone else say it... Finally I did get it after living in that area for several years. 
It is a beautiful part of the country... with Mt. Rainier majestically on the horizon.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I live 25 miles south of Seattle. I worked in Seattle for 38 years and retired in 2009. I love where we live. We live on the north hill above Puyallup in a city called Edgewood. We have lived here for 39 years and it has always been a great community. Hope you love living here as much as I do.


Well I looked on the map and I'll be right around there in Renton. That's where my daughter is and that's where I'll be.

Looks like I'll be able to visit that LYS also!!

Happy knitting!!'


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's great t have a new LYS, not to many around.

Hope you feel better real soon and can go check it out.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

44gram said:


> Well I looked on the map and I'll be right around there in Renton. That's where my daughter is and that's where I'll be.
> 
> Looks like I'll be able to visit that LYS also!!
> 
> Happy knitting!!'


Renton and Seattle are like neighbors to each other. There is a nice yarn store in West Seattle and also one that opened a couple of years ago in the Tukwila area that is a little south of Seattle. I am sure there are more, but these are the two that I have visited.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

JTM said:


> When I moved to Seattle area about 20 years ago, I had a terrible time trying to remember how to pronounce Puyallup... I always had to wait until I heard someone else say it... Finally I did get it after living in that area for several years.
> It is a beautiful part of the country... with Mt. Rainier majestically on the horizon.


When we moved here 39 years ago, Edgewood was the name of our community but was not officially a city. Our area was considered unincorporated Pierce County and our address was listed as Puyallup. When I gave our city name to people, they always had trouble pronouncing it. Approximately 15 years ago, Edgewood became a city with our own city hall. Edgewood is so much easier to pronounce, so I am not having any more problems with explaining to people how to pronounce it. The only confusion right now is that the city of Edgewood does not have its own post office, so all of our mail goes through the Puyallup post office. Some of the places that I order from will input our zip code and it comes up as Puyallup. Then I have to explain that Edgewood is actually a city. We do have our own police department. What was really fun was that 39 years ago when we moved here, our address was different than what it is now. Because of emergency 911 services and to make finding addresses easier, they changed all of the addresses in our area. I had to notify everyone that we had a different address. It was like moving without actually moving. By the way, for those who are interested, the Indian word Puyallup means "the gentle people." Also, Puyallup is the daffodil capital of the world and has a big parade every spring called the Daffodil Parade. Puyallup also has the Puyallup fairgrounds which hosts the Western Washington State fair in September every year. When we moved here it was the 10th largest fair in the nation. I don't know if that still holds true, but it is big one. The Mt. View-Edgewood Water Company supplies our water. Thirty-eight states submitted samples of their best water to a panel of judges in Washington D.C. The best water in our state comes (you guessed it) from Edgewood. After testing and tasting the water from the 38 states, Edgewood came in first place as having the best water in the nation. There are no additives to our water. No chlorine and no fluoride. Just wonderful tasting pure water right our of our water faucet. Now you can say you learned something new today.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Renton and Seattle are like neighbors to each other. There is a nice yarn store in West Seattle and also one that opened a couple of years ago in the Tukwila area that is a little south of Seattle. I am sure there are more, but these are the two that I have visited.


Thanks for the info. I'll look those up after the move.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, Evie and 44Gram! Edgewood is where one of my cousins lives. She grew up on the other side of Puyallup, but Edgewood is where she and her husband have built a lovely house. I'm up in Newcastle, which is right next to Renton. There is a nice LYS in downtown Renton, too, called The Knittery. One of the owners there knows a fabulous amount about knitting lace. So welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Quiltermouse said:


> Hi, Evie and 44Gram! Edgewood is where one of my cousins lives. She grew up on the other side of Puyallup, but Edgewood is where she and her husband have built a lovely house. I'm up in Newcastle, which is right next to Renton. There is a nice LYS in downtown Renton, too, called The Knittery. One of the owners there knows a fabulous amount about knitting lace. So welcome to the neighborhood!


Thanks for the info. I rarely go up north anymore. After commuting to Seattle (25 miles) and back every week day for 38 years, I just don't go that way any more. Now, when I go shopping, it is usually in Federal Way. I don't even like to go up on South Hill because of the traffic up there. There is a fairly new Hobby Lobby in Federal Way that I just love. JoAnns and Michaels are also in Federal Way as is the Walmart where I shop occasionally. Sometimes a co-worker of mine who retired before I did and I get together for lunch and we usually go to one of the restaurants in the Southcenter area.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Glad to hear your LYS is open again!! Feel better soon :thumbup:


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been there. She has a lovely supply of yarn. A very nice young lady. I hope she does well


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

44gram said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll look those up after the move.


You'll be happy to know that when you move to Renton, you'll be within a couple of miles of a big yarn store, Makers Mercantile, which is right on the edge of Kent and Renton. Love that place and they have a huge knit night every week. There is also another long-standing shop in Renton, as well as one just a few miles away in Des Moines. You will also be close enough to Seattle to visit a few more if you want to drive a bit further! Many yarn shops in and around Seattle!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Hm. I'm in Maple Falls (NE of Bellingham on Mt. Baker Hwy) and just might have to check that out!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mrsbee03 said:


> You'll be happy to know that when you move to Renton, you'll be within a couple of miles of a big yarn store, Makers Mercantile, which is right on the edge of Kent and Renton. Love that place and they have a huge knit night every week. There is also another long-standing shop in Renton, as well as one just a few miles away in Des Moines. You will also be close enough to Seattle to visit a few more if you want to drive a bit further! Many yarn shops in and around Seattle!


Thanks for the name Makers Mercantile. That is the one I mentioned to her that was in Tukwila area but I couldn't remember their name. I went there with a friend during their grand opening and was truly impressed. I loved all of the knitted things that had on display with the various yarns that they sell. They also had quite a stock of everything. This is definitely one to put on the list to visit. Wish it were a little closer to where I live. I am definitely going to get to the Yellow House to see what the new owner has done with it.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> Thanks for the name Makers Mercantile. That is the one I mentioned to her that was in Tukwila area but I couldn't remember their name. I went there with a friend during their grand opening and was truly impressed. I loved all of the knitted things that had on display with the various yarns that they sell. They also had quite a stock of everything. This is definitely one to put on the list to visit. Wish it were a little closer to where I live. I am definitely going to get to the Yellow House to see what the new owner has done with it.


You're welcome! I love that store, but don't get to visit it often as its a bit of a trek for me as well. I do wish I lived closer to it though, as a would love to be able to go to their weekly, large knitting gathering. They also have a cafe in the store with coffee and treats, so that makes it fun as well. I also love the huge wall full of every Addi needle size and type made! Since the store is run by Skacel, there is never a shortage of Addi needles or some great European yarns there. It's nice that they carry a bit different lines of yarns than most of the other stores around here.

There a few stores a bit closer near me, but none of them have much activities/classes going on, and pretty bland yarn selection. The store closest to me is just plain boring, and 3/4 of the store is Cascade, and not really well-stocked. Disappointing. A new owner took over recently, but she's not planning any changes. Bleh. So I just go yarn browsing less often, when I have time and energy to drive to one of the stores further away that have nicer selection.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Yipee! I wondered what happened to "The Yellow House"! Thank you for the information!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Mrsbee03--Have you been out to Carnation to Tolt Yarn and Wool? It's a 40 min. drive for me, so I don't get there as often as I'd like, but they have lovely yarns and a lot of good class and knit time activities. Yesterday I was pleasantly surprised to see both Quince & Co. and Swans Island yarns there. Those are both Maine yarn companies, and the supply at Tolt was just as robust as I've seen in my favorite shop back in Maine. Tolt also has Brown Sheep, from Nebraska. They have imported yarns, too, but they do carry a lot of U.S. product.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Thanks for the info. I rarely go up north anymore. After commuting to Seattle (25 miles) and back every week day for 38 years, I just don't go that way any more.
> 
> I don't blame you! I'm not sure I'd thread my way down to Edgewood if it weren't for family ties!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Quiltermouse said:


> Mrsbee03--Have you been out to Carnation to Tolt Yarn and Wool? It's a 40 min. drive for me, so I don't get there as often as I'd like, but they have lovely yarns and a lot of good class and knit time activities. Yesterday I was pleasantly surprised to see both Quince & Co. and Swans Island yarns there. Those are both Maine yarn companies, and the supply at Tolt was just as robust as I've seen in my favorite shop back in Maine. Tolt also has Brown Sheep, from Nebraska. They have imported yarns, too, but they do carry a lot of U.S. product.


Yes, I do go there occasionally. It is a nice store as well, but is an hour drive for me(including long-term road construction) so don't go as often as I'd like. I've taken a couple of classes, but it's too far to really go regularly to participate in knit time activities.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> There used to be a yarn shop in Puyallup (near where I live) called the "Yellow House." It went out of business about a year ago. I just found out from people at my knitting group that it is back in business with new owners. I don't know if it still has the same name. I will have to get over there when I am feeling better. I have been under the weather for a few days with a terrible chest cold. I was just so happy to hear that there is an LYS in my area again.


I think the new name is My Yarn Heaven. It's going to be part of a yarn crawl in a few weeks. Here's the Ravelry link: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/pnw-yarn-crawl I live in Kitsap County, so haven't gotten over to Puyallup lately, but it looks like it might be worth the trip. There are already some positive comments about it on yelp.com.


----------

